# Accucraft Ride-On locomotive



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
This may not be news to some of you but here goes: http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=145


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Now there's something I'd like to get my hands on! I wonder why they keep going to Maxitrack for the larger models and if they'll eventually start making their own (assuming they sell enough of these to make more models)?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Prolly because Maxitrak, founded in the summer of 1978, has over thirty years of experience in ride-on railways, and Accucraft does not.

http://www.maxitrak.co.uk/ 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Slipped Eccentric on 11/02/2008 11:03 AM
Now there's something I'd like to get my hands on! I wonder why they keep going to Maxitrack for the larger models and if they'll eventually start making their own (assuming they sell enough of these to make more models)? 

My understanding of their arrangement is that Accurcaft manufactures these models based on a design developed jointly with Maxitrack. The models are sold in the UK by Maxitrack and in North America by Accucraft.


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured it would be something along those lines. Didn't know that Maxitrack was actually a dealer for them. I had thought that Maxitrack was the manufacturer with an Accucraft badge. Either way, can't go wrong teaming up with that much experience.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Slipped Eccentric on 11/02/2008 8:47 PM
I figured it would be something along those lines. Didn't know that Maxitrack was actually a dealer for them. I had thought that Maxitrack was the manufacturer with an Accucraft badge. Either way, can't go wrong teaming up with that much experience. 


Sir - Maxitrak is not a dealer for Accucraft - they are manufacturers in their own right. Please look at their website.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess if you got the cash you can put your hands on it. Later RJD


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

I figured it would be something along those lines. Didn't know that Maxitrack was actually a dealer for them. I had thought that Maxitrack was the manufacturer with an Accucraft badge. Either way, can't go wrong teaming up with that much experience. 


Sir - Maxitrak is not a dealer for Accucraft - they are manufacturers in their own right. Please look at their website. 

tac 


The informayion I got regarding these locomotives is that they are built by the Accucraft factory in China for Maxitrack. 
One big problem I saw when watching the video clip on the Maxitrack web site. At 5 inch gauge these locomotives look like broad gauge narrow gauge loco`s. Seems they are built not to 2.5 inch to the foot scale for 5 inch gauge but 2 inch or less. May look better on the American 4.25 gauge. As a lover of Hunslet loco`s and especially the quarry ones I was about to place an order. Glad I watched that video first. They do look sort of strange on 5 inch, to me anyway. Others have also noticed this. Ill have to see one in the flesh before purchasing. 
Dougie Leaver


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - if that is the information that you have received from Maxitrak, then I apologise for getting it wrong. Over here in UK we run 5" and 7.25" gauge dual-gauge at a local club, and the non-Maxitrak-built version of 'Alice' looks just fine to us on 5" gauge track. Remember that Hunslet built this type of loco for a variety of track gauges, from 18 inches to 2 foot 6 inches, although most of the examples examples still in existence here in UK are 2 foot gauge or thereabouts.

Go buy it and enjoy in good health - it's certainly the cheapest model of its kind that I've ever seen! If I had the smaller gauge stuff Id have one like a shot, but sadly my 7.25" gauge Ffestiniog diesel 'Harlech Castle' loco is built to 2.5inches to the foot, and my own society track is to this gauge. 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## xtorange (Oct 20, 2008)

re: Maxitrak. 
I live quite near to them. Attached to a model engineering supply workshop. Just a shame I can't afford any 5 or 71/4" locos.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Tac, I am "over here". The locomotive is made for Maxitrack and they sell it as their own. They do not sell it for Accuccraft as you rightly stated. In that you are right. I was initially put of this locomotive by its "broad gauge" appearence. After further digging I found out its place of build from word of mouth not Maxitrack. My information could be wrong but I have no reason to doubt it is right. Then after further digging I spotted the major flaw for me. It is fitted with piston valves. Why go to all the trouble to fit full Stephenson Inside valve gear and not fit slide valves ?. Also this is the reason for the automatic drain cocks. No where for any condensate to get out past those piston valves. As they say, slide valves wear in and piston valves wear out. Not sure if they are ringed bobbin valves or just honed and ground but for me that is the reason to stay clear. Ill wait till a better designed one comes up on the market here in the UK. In the meantime Ill enjoy my friends 5 inch gauge Charles. And my extensive 16mm fleet. 
DougieL


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks like a fun little machine. I like the UK narrow gauge look. Wish it came in 7.5" gauge tho.

Take care, stay stay in steam


----------

